# NFS The run: 30fps cap REMOVED



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know how to fix the frame cap on The Run.

*Its as simple as starting a new game.*

I found this out a few months ago and i can play at 60fps+, which gives alot smother gameplay.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Also worthwhile checking out Racer_S's Camera mod for it. Adds "Cockpit View" AND TrackIR support(which I have and love to use for driving games when available)
Makes me want to fire it up and give it another "Run"


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool i always thought this game was missing cockpit view and i've used ir headtracking back when the wii come out using a wii remote on pc


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 15, 2012)

I must have played through the game at least 4 times, and I don't recall the FPS ever not being locked at 30. They never even patched out the problems with the game crashing and control menu resetting. It's just another one of many of EA's half ass efforts on Quality Assurance.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy console port, how low res are those textures?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

So they still haven't fixed the idiotic controls reseting? WTF!?


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I must have played through the game at least 4 times, and I don't recall the FPS ever not being locked at 30. They never even patched out the problems with the game crashing and control menu resetting. It's just another one of many of EA's half ass efforts on Quality Assurance.



try having a look in origin forums there are a lot of ppl having a cry about it


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Holy console port, how low res are those textures?



sceenshot kills it a bit but they arent low res have a close look at the car and btw its made in the same engine as bf3 and looks very differnt from 360


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> sceenshot kills it a bit but they arent low res have a close look at the car and btw its made in the same engine as bf3 and looks very differnt from 360



those are low res textures. it looks better i motion because its moving/blurring.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

Ground is blurry because of motion blur. Otherwise textures are sharp. But like in Battlefield 3, texture quality is dynamic, meaning if you have less VRAM, textures will look worse than on high VRAM gfx card. Even with same game settings...


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Ground is blurry because of motion blur. Otherwise textures are sharp. But like in Battlefield 3, texture quality is dynamic, meaning if you have less VRAM, textures will look worse than on high VRAM gfx card. Even with same game settings...



that is something i didnt know but im only using 1gb vram.
makes me with i had of waited a few weeks and got 2x gtx 660 instead but 170 for a 560 is pretty cheap.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)




----------

